# 2nd Pro Haul - Lure Collection



## Pascal (May 30, 2006)

deleted


----------



## ninabruja (May 30, 2006)

oh, please do swatches..

does mancatcher e/s compare to anything permanent? i've heard it looks a lot like stars n rockets.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_oh, please do swatches..

does mancatcher e/s compare to anything permanent? i've heard it looks a lot like stars n rockets._

 

Please, swatches, please!!  I did a live chat this morning about mancatcher.  Marci said that mancatcher is less bright than lavender sky and stars and rockets.  It is more of a dusty lilac.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 30, 2006)

Ohh great haul!!! Please do a swatch of Apripeach I wanna see how pigmented is!!!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Please, swatches, please!!  I did a live chat this morning about mancatcher.  Marci said that mancatcher is less bright than lavender sky and stars and rockets.  It is more of a dusty lilac._

 

uh-oh i ordered that..i dont know if i like the sounds of "dusty lilac"


----------



## Pascal (May 30, 2006)

okay I will Swatch the colors by the end of the day if I can get my dads camera I promise.


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 30, 2006)

Wow now thats a nice haul!


----------



## bottleblack (May 30, 2006)

Verrry nice haul, post pics please!


----------



## Pascal (May 30, 2006)

I will take the pics tonight and do the Swatches too. The pics should be up by tommorow morning.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_I will take the pics tonight and do the Swatches too. The pics should be up by tommorow morning. 



_

 
Yipee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you  have any similar shadows, can you swatch those along with the new ones, pretty please?  And same with the fluidlines?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_uh-oh i ordered that..i dont know if i like the sounds of "dusty lilac" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not sure about that one now either... I am just going to have to see them in person.  I think that a "dusty lilac" could make me look bruised... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, if I cross that one off my list, I will just find something else to take it's place!


----------



## Luxurious (May 31, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Pascal (May 31, 2006)




----------



## ninabruja (May 31, 2006)

thank you so much!! its all so gorgeous


----------



## Pascal (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 
_thank you so much!! its all so gorgeous_

 
you welcome I will swatch the fluidlines later today


----------



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

ooo they look so niceeeee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cnt wait 2 go 2mz


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for the swatches!  I have to add Lure l/s to my list!


----------



## Kristen (Jun 1, 2006)

holy crap those eyeshadows are gorgeous...


----------



## Candelaria (Jun 1, 2006)

this collection is so sexy.  I bought one of everything just for the packaging


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Waternymph is soooo hot! I think I want it! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Joke (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooh, everything looks so nice! I'm especially lemming the l/s, l/g and sheer pigment.


----------

